# Back To School (x2)



## raekwon (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm in the midst of applying to both RTS' "Virtual Campus" to start work on a Certificate of Theological Studies (30 credit hours) and Western Governors University (also a distance-ed program) for a B.S. in Information Technology. (One huge advantage of WGU is that they apply already-earned IT industry certifications to your degree, so I could conceivably be done with this degree in a year or less).

After completing my B.S., I'll apply to have my RTS credit hours applied to the full M.A. in Religion program. Figuring out how to best balance coursework for both schools, along with home, work, and church will be an adventure.

Pray for me. I'm obviously out of my mind.


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 4, 2007)

Best wishes on the journey... Here is a link to my experience as a virtual student... All I have to say is that it is the hardest thing I've ever done. Rewarding, yes! Hard, YES! Oh, and it was via RTS.

Unrelated... great blog. Very well done.


----------

